# 01/06/2021 Gunt in Washington DC



## AltisticRight (Jan 7, 2021)

The Gunt sent Pedo Pantsu to DC to cover the grift right events, riots, and other dumb shit.
An airforce veteran of 14 years, a high ranking security official named Ashli Babbit was shot and killed by Capitol Police.




The Sun reported on some background information: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/13674495/who-was-ashli-babbit/
General discussion here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/march-for-trump-1-6.82822/

Discuss the events pertaining to the resident Memphis pig here.

The coverage is here: https://www.bitchute.com/video/9wbjXUJnJ6Jb/
I've downloaded the stream. Listening to it, tied myself to the chair so I don't pick up that blowtorch and set my eardrums on fire.
I quit, it is so fucking boring. This shit is 7 hours long. I was an hour into it, the Gunt was just there sitting on his fat ass playing videos of shitty cope speeches. Here's an unlisted archive:








https://archive.md/wip/0Tm7d
A police officer was killed by right wing antifa based MIGApedes. Gaydur think it's a crisis actor! Totally not a brainlet take.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 7, 2021)

Worthless faggot goes to Tampa but can't even get off his fat ass and go a few miles to DC, so he sends his pet troon.

Gonna need to step it up to make lolcow of the year 2021, gunty.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 7, 2021)

He knows he can't go because he got charged for that sex tape.  He couldn't do the killstream on DLive because if he did one thing wrong, one god damn thing he'd get booted.  He has to just sit there and imagine what it would be like if he could do killstream LIVE if he could just be there, looking at the Viking with his two Gators getting all the attention.  Instead he has to sit there and seethe.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Jan 7, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Worthless faggot goes to Tampa but can't even get off his fat ass and go a few miles to DC, so he sends his pet troon.
> 
> Gonna need to step it up to make lolcow of the year 2021, gunty.


He literally can't.  Part of his recognizance bond is that he doesn't leave the state, so if he had gone to DC he'd have violated the bond and be stuck in jail.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Jan 7, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> He literally can't.  Part of his recognizance bond is that he doesn't leave the state, so if he had gone to DC he'd have violated the bond and be stuck in jail.


Ralph, stand up for your God given right and go to DC today. The Richmond PD can't hold you down as you use your right to protest. Do it Ralph.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 7, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


>


Pantsu was really more of an on-her-knees correspondent, servicing the troop of Black Israelites.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Jan 7, 2021)

Ethan I was in DC and the Oathkeepers were calling you a fat faggot, you must go there and defend your honour!


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 7, 2021)

Ethan, this is a terrible look:



It really accentuates how generations of severe alcoholism has ravaged your trailer trash DNA. Like where are your lips? Your eyes are beady and your nose is soft. It's bad, your face looks bad on your head so scaling it up to a normal size head is just... it's just bad. Leo may not have the best hairline but at least it's not patchy, discolored and mangy. Here, you can use this one:


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 7, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> Ethan, this is a terrible look:
> View attachment 1836285
> It really accentuates how generations of severe alcoholism has ravaged your trailer trash DNA. Like where are your lips? Your eyes are beady and your nose is soft. It's bad, your face looks bad on your head so scaling it up to a normal size head is just... it's just bad. Leo may not have the best hairline but at least it's not patchy, discolored and mangy. Here, you can use this one:
> View attachment 1836283


Part of me thinks Ralph should embrace the greasy gunt look all together.  Just go full gross mode and be what he truly is.  If he would just sit and embrace being a disgusting piece of shit everyone would go watch him.  Nicocado Avacado is raking it in by taping himself being a fat self destructing retard and he knows god damn well what he's doing.  Ralph's ego won't let him though.

I guess Ralph being a synthetic piece of garbage would ruin the whole appeal anyway.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 7, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Part of me thinks Ralph should embrace the greasy gunt look all together.


The thing is he may not be embracing it, but the greasy gunt look is embracing him. He can torture as many hoodies as he wants we still can see it: moving, hungering, greasening.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 7, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Part of me thinks Ralph should embrace the greasy gunt look all together.  Just go full gross mode and be what he truly is.  If he would just sit and embrace being a disgusting piece of shit everyone would go watch him.  Nicocado Avacado is raking it in by taping himself being a fat self destructing retard and he knows god damn well what he's doing.  Ralph's ego won't let him though.
> 
> I guess Ralph being a synthetic piece of garbage would ruin the whole appeal anyway.


he really should embrace, i mean after all its only embarrassing to be fat if youre a girl after all. is he really going to let some broke dick incels shame him into apologizing for his gunt? is he really just going to slither on his belly like a bitch his whole life saying "please dont mock mah body kiwifarms im hiding being a gross piece of shit the best i can please!"? own that fat cow tea clips and flaunt your gunt making more money than ever because of it not in spite of it ralph, or are you just going apologize for being a fat gunted manlet your entire life?


----------



## SouthernFox1968 (Jan 7, 2021)

Of course Gunt sent Panstu to DC. Ethan Ralph is to much of a retard to actually go up to DC, risking getting arrested, or even god forbid hurt, for something he says he belives in (but we all know really doesn't). It would violate his comfy life more than he violates women. Maybe he would go up a few years ago, but he's become to lazy or scared to do it now.


----------



## Uncle June (Jan 7, 2021)

Lol at sending your woman out to the danger zone.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 7, 2021)

CharlesFosterOffdensen said:


> Lol at sending your woman out to the danger zone.


Well actually according to her she can do better than Ralph, not to mention she has gone out of her absolute way to avoid answering any questions about being with Ralph in any way, shape or form. Gotta sting Ralph, it's almost like she's ashamed of you.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 7, 2021)

Ralph's going to make a man outta Pantsu!!!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 7, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Ralph's going to make a man outta Pantsu!!!


Think the opposite might happen instead.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 7, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Think the opposite might happen instead.



Ralph sending her out to the danger zone was meant to toughen her up for the life of torment and shame she'll face being the gunts totes trade housewife. Instead her and her "body guard" just fucked on someones lawn like a couple of dogs. Disney could make a remix of Mulan with this story.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 7, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> Ralph sending her out to the danger zone was meant to toughen her up for the life of torment and shame she'll face being the gunts totes trade housewife. Instead her and her "body guard" just fucked on someones lawn like a couple of dogs. Disney could make a remix of Mulan with this story.


That just means Ralph-Chan is staying home as Pantsu's doting waifu.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 7, 2021)

look at how much he aged and fattened since just a few days ago, he also sounds more covidy today


----------



## L. Duse (Jan 7, 2021)

January 7th 2020

We all know that Ralph will make things even the storming of Capitol Hill boring. I mean Biden was his favourite Dem candidate and he voted for Obama twice! You can't expect him to be passionate. 

Maybe talking about Faggot Fuentes and Keemstar will make things better. How about that pornstar who was a keyboardist who slept with that writer of the Howard Stern show?


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 7, 2021)

more face gaps the gunt fives plenty today, these show off his fucked hair line, balding, and absolutely disgusting fucked premie mutant head shape prefectly.

edit lmfao gaytor and reethan seething over lost lemons from being unable to film the insurrection! "well we have some certain guys to thank for that" - gaytor trying to turn ethans  sobbing over lost lemons into a win against the alawgs, because ya know being unable to leave the state because of a trial you thought would end quicker and will most likely end in ruination financially or via prison and maybe labelled a sex offender is a win on top of losing hundreds of dolalrs.


edit uh oh keem and nick fuentes hate each other now, and reethans crew is avowing and sympathizing with the dc insurrectionist neo nazi terrorists while a guest literally says nazis are the cure to the diseas of people like arthut chu.

edit edit, ralph doesnt think swarming a government building en masse by force crushing guards is an insurrection and he for some reason berates cops for not wanting crushed by a mob and thinks DC is like some government center from an action game where its constantly militarized and its hard to get anywhere without facing fully geared occupational troops.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jan 7, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> He knows he can't go because he got charged for that sex tape.  He couldn't do the killstream on DLive because if he did one thing wrong, one god damn thing he'd get booted.  He has to just sit there and imagine what it would be like if he could do killstream LIVE if he could just be there, looking at the Viking with his two Gators getting all the attention.  Instead he has to sit there and seethe.





Spectre_06 said:


> He literally can't.  Part of his recognizance bond is that he doesn't leave the state, so if he had gone to DC he'd have violated the bond and be stuck in jail.


I mean, that hasn't stopped him before. He directly violated his parole by going to Michigan with Ade. I'm shocked he was honestly smart enough to not get embroiled in that shitshow.


----------



## SPERGSTROM (Jan 8, 2021)

the corn we could've been harvesting if he had gone to the march and stormed the building.

At this point Baked Alaska is more well known than Ralph will ever be.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Jan 8, 2021)

I could honestly see this being the end of Ralph and Pedo though. He’s already got to be seething that he wasn’t able to cover it himself, but the knowledge that he had no coverage at all of the biggest dissident right-wing story of the year has got to kill him. She’ll be feeling the force of gunt rage for not being willing to risk her neck and get the content.


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Jan 8, 2021)

eh Ralph had a lot of viewers (~3.5k) on his stream and seemed to be getting a lot of lemons, even though he was essentially just watching other streams. Would've been exponentially more had he been there, but the cons for going outweigh the pros enough that I don't really see it as a dent.

Still, would've been great to see him go and the resulting fallout.


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Jan 8, 2021)

Gentlemen, prepare yourselves for some content

2 of Ethan Ralph's surrogate Clout Daddies have been having a catfight on Twitter recently


NickJF vs Keemstar







Some Context:

Keemstar taddled on Baked Alaska to the FBI last night and ended up getting a fair deal of blowback

SnitchAlert





It clearly must have hurt Keem's feelings when Nick Fuentes called him a faggot and proceeded to ratio him on Twitter, because he spend the rest of the night recording videos and responding to replies

Blow back





A bit of frantic Keem tweets for more context





While the Twitter exchange may not have proliferated beyond the initial exchanges, it has created a significant rift between 2 E-Celeb camps that Ethan Ralph has his greasy little pig hoofs sunken into


Figure 1: A close member of the Ralph family

Conclusion:
Keemstar is terrified of losing his platform and sucking up to his overlords extra hard during this time of crisis


Now we get to wait and see how long Ralph can keep sucking up to Keemstar and Nick Fuentes. He can't pretend to like them both forever and will ultimately have to pick between the two (Much like during the Coach Red Pill / Andy Warski & Mister Metokur / Tonka Saw fueds)


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Jan 8, 2021)

Sounds like Keemstar is actually in the right on this one. He's not wrong about Baked Alaska being in the shit, nor is he wrong about the spic midget, Fuentes.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 8, 2021)

Plus with daddy Trump denouncing the morons who stormed the building Nick must be furious. Four years, wasted fighting for cheeto hair man.

At this rate there's a higher chance of Trump endorsing Keem's drama "show" over Nicks live from moms basement AMERICA FIRST! With how much that faggot grifts why the fuck doesn't he own a house yet? That quarter mill of BTC is nearly doubled if he had held onto it.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jan 8, 2021)

Snappy Jappy said:


> Gentlemen, prepare yourselves for some content
> 
> 2 of Ethan Ralph's surrogate Clout Daddies have been having a catfight on Twitter recently
> 
> ...


Nick takes attacks on his lovers very seriously


----------



## Vetti (Jan 8, 2021)

To answer @Null's question from earlier on mati, no, Pantsu didn't just bail on Ralph with the free phone he gave her. She was actually in his house near the end of the stream but they never showed any of her exclusive on-the-spot footage during the show, which makes me think she didn't get any and didn't go.

I didn't watch the Killstream from last night but does anyone know if they played it then?


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 8, 2021)

Vetti said:


> She was actually in his house near the end of the stream but they never showed any of her exclusive on-the-spot footage during the show, which makes me think she didn't get any and didn't go.


I wonder when he'll figure out she's punking him. First it's saying she can do better than Ralph on a public platform, then it's complete avoidance of the Ralph question after he was bragging to digitroon, now it's welshing on getting DC footage after it was advertised as such. What's next? Surprise, surprise Ralph: she doesn't respect you. She probably is disgusted with you. You're the beta male in this relationship.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 8, 2021)

SPERGSTROM said:


> the corn we could've been harvesting if he had gone to the march and stormed the building.
> 
> At this point Baked Alaska is more well known than Ralph will ever be.


He wouldn't fit through that door window 
In fact he would have probably made the entire building collapse.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 8, 2021)

Keems a little shithead but he's miles ahead of Fuentes and Baked.  

Fuentes spews the same fucking shit day in and day out to part fools from their money.  If he gave a shit about advancing the interests of the United States citizenship or conservatism in general he wouldn't be doing this shit and he knows it.  I hope he becomes as irrelevant as Ralph.

Baked is a piece of garbage and there's not much else to him, the fucker goes and screams at people working a job for wearing the mask the job told them to wear while being unemployed and getting superchats.  I don't care what political leaning you are, he's a drain on society and I hope he gets formerly charged for being in Pelosi's office, if only because I harbor such intense contempt for him.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 8, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> eh Ralph had a lot of viewers (~3.5k) on his stream and seemed to be getting a lot of lemons, even though he was essentially just watching other streams. Would've been exponentially more had he been there, but the cons for going outweigh the pros enough that I don't really see it as a dent.
> 
> Still, would've been great to see him go and the resulting fallout.


youre really underestimating how petty ralph can be, thats hundreds of dollars lost .plus two more things, we know ralph always sours his own little good fortunes by reading or mulling over the negative and people who "wronged" him and theres got to be at least one pig asking "hey did you ever get the pantsu footage master?" thats close enough to criticism that even one probably sent him into a shitting piggy flail fit, and to that and the alawgs being given statements by her that she can do better than ralph, that she wants to fuck bibble, etc etc and i wouldnt be surprised if his neighbors are rn hearing nothing but "ahm a kang!" and "DO YEW KNOW WHO AH AM?"



Vetti said:


> She was actually in his house near the end of the stream but they never showed any of her exclusive on-the-spot footage during the show, which makes me think she didn't get any and didn't go.


 ethan locked her out and told her to take an uber to get the content.


----------



## WWE Champion (Jan 9, 2021)

I guess the Gunt was lucky he wasn't allowed to go to DC





Source: https://twitter.com/willsommer/status/1347911730215739393?s=20


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jan 9, 2021)

WWE Champion said:


> I guess the Gunt was lucky he wasn't allowed to go to DC
> 
> View attachment 1839926
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/willsommer/status/1347911730215739393?s=20



He is still gonna get fucked or he has to turn his show into a liberal cuck show. Either way no more jew jokes.


----------



## Fougaro (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm actually sad that Ralph didn't storm the Capitol, because I wanted to see if he will literally squeal like a pig or if his gunt will awaken from its slumber and transform him like Tetsuo in _Akira_ if he gets beaten up by the cops.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 9, 2021)

WWE Champion said:


> I guess the Gunt was lucky he wasn't allowed to go to DC
> 
> View attachment 1839926
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/willsommer/status/1347911730215739393?s=20


DLive needs to know Ralph was inciting the whole time. lmao


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 9, 2021)

WWE Champion said:


> I guess the Gunt was lucky he wasn't allowed to go to DC
> 
> View attachment 1839926
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/willsommer/status/1347911730215739393?s=20





			https://archive.md/eNJlP
		

Probably not a good idea for Gunt to be bragging about this then


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 9, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> View attachment 1840006
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/eNJlP
> ...


Hm....I don't recall any other streams having this issue. I wonder if mantsu got scared and stayed on the outside of the barrier. Obviously streaming that would not be good for ralph. What a cope. 

Ralph is going extra hard for daddy styx right now. Josh trolled him on a livestream this morning and he was MAD. lol


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Jan 9, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> DLive needs to know Ralph was inciting the whole time. lmao


They won't do any amount of legwork so you need to provide them with clips or screenshots


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 9, 2021)

WWE Champion said:


> I guess the Gunt was lucky he wasn't allowed to go to DC
> 
> View attachment 1839926
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/willsommer/status/1347911730215739393?s=20


I'll hand it to Ralph, motherfucker somehow drunkenly stumbled his way out of that one.  Ralph may have fucked up every other aspect of his life but I have to hand it to him, came out a clear winner(?) here.  CANT ABORT THE RETORT!

Edit: You know now that I think of it, he was whining about how he couldn't go on DLive because of alogs and shit.  Well you're welcome Ralph.  Glad we all could help out.  No no no, don't thank us, we know already.


----------



## Tranny Dick Noballs (Jan 9, 2021)

Hang on, the spic midget and baked alaska have been banned? Hahaha Holy christ, is Ethan Ralph developing some DSP-level pigroach luck?


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 9, 2021)

Tranny Dick Noballs said:


> Hang on, the spic midget and baked alaska have been banned? Hahaha Holy christ, is Ethan Ralph developing some DSP-level pigroach luck?


We'll know for sure if he avoids the sex offender registry.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Jan 9, 2021)

WWE Champion said:


> I guess the Gunt was lucky he wasn't allowed to go to DC
> 
> View attachment 1839926
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/willsommer/status/1347911730215739393?s=20


How does Gloomtube even incite violence / illegal activities? They literally just show several on the ground livestreams at once without providing commentary. I'm gonna miss my dancing riot-pickle.


----------



## High Tea (Jan 9, 2021)

FakeNewsAnchor said:


> How does Gloomtube even incite violence / illegal activities? They literally just show several on the ground livestreams at once without providing commentary. I'm gonna miss my dancing riot-pickle.


Yet another example of if you aren't the approved news source, you aren't allowed.  Gloomtube is literally just live feeds of happenings.  No commentary.  Just live news you can digest yourself and make your own decisions.  Says a lot that they are afraid of a live news feed stream.  After these bans, what do they have left?  Owen Benjamin?  Ghost Politics (who rarely shows up)?  The Gunt?  Since DLive ditched Nick and a lot of the top earners are groypers or groyper adjacent, would they leave in solidarity?  We'll certainly see if it's about the grift or principles.


----------



## Jose Jordan (Jan 9, 2021)

Censorship is great hopefully Ralph loses another income stream


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 12, 2021)

_I hope twitter and Dlive don't find out about this ...._


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 12, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> Hm....I don't recall any other streams having this issue. I wonder if mantsu got scared and stayed on the outside of the barrier. Obviously streaming that would not be good for ralph. What a cope.
> 
> Ralph is going extra hard for daddy styx right now. Josh trolled him on a livestream this morning and he was MAD. lol



That was just a huge fucking cope. Pantsu had two phones on her, hers and the burner both on different networks. No way in hell both networks wouldn't allow her to stream when there was only a good hundred other people live streaming the event. When that moron who went to "save pantsu" called into Ralph's show saying they are jamming the towers was nothing but bullshit. Said faggot doesn't even know basic bitch tier shit like two factor authentication according to discord but he totally knew that the govt was jammin the cell towers albeit tons of other people are using phones and live streaming it all.


----------



## Carolina001 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> That was just a huge fucking cope. Pantsu had two phones on her, hers and the burner both on different networks. No way in hell both networks wouldn't allow her to stream when there was only a good hundred other people live streaming the event. When that moron who went to "save pantsu" called into Ralph's show saying they are jamming the towers was nothing but bullshit. Said faggot doesn't even know basic bitch tier shit like two factor authentication according to discord but he totally knew that the govt was jammin the cell towers albeit tons of other people are using phones and live streaming it all.


I saw Pantsu on Baked Alaska's stream briefly after they entered the Capitol building. The clip was on Grimmest Cheers youtube channel but I think the video was taken down.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 13, 2021)

Carolina001 said:


> I saw Pantsu on Baked Alaska's stream briefly after they entered the Capitol building. The clip was on Grimmest Cheers youtube channel but I think the video was taken down.



Then she's probably on CCTV and with her presence on youtube it won't be hard for them to identify her. They'll probably rig up an AI to scan all the faces seen in the capital and search for them online in photos / videos. That's just my schizo take.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Jan 13, 2021)

Ralphamale said:


> They'll probably rig up an AI to scan all the faces seen in the capital and search for them online in photos / videos. That's just my schizo take.


Odd. That’s the exact same hot take that Null made in his 1/7/21 stream.


----------

